# Not good enough.



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

A month ago I got serious about getting a badge. I got some help. Thank you O.M. Thank you Mr. Silva. I really got into practice. This week I got 3/5 but deleted it thinking I would be 5/5 by today. Ha ha. I was, of course impressed with all of your card cuts, match lights etc. but NEVER did I realize how hard this is. My hat is off to anyone with a badge, any badge. The day is here and I simply struck out. I'm bummed that my boy Shane has a (congrats) badge now, so he's off and running. Not bummed he got a badge, just bummed I'm now in some trouble. With rehab I'll never catch up. Go get um Shane. Picking two shooters was tough. Sticking with those two when I was doing poorly was eve harder! Not an equipment issue. So I'm out for a bit, but I'm going to be watching, even poking some of you to go for badges as I heal up. This time around I wasn't good enough.

I'll be back. 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Hey my friend there is no need to be bummed out..it does take a lot of practice practice practice...it will come to you some time after you recover..

Just don't try so dang hard for that badge..just enjoy shooting..kinda be at ease shooting...concentrate on a small group.....it will come when your

not really looking for it to happen......so after you recover and get back in to shooting...makr some circles on paper ..record your shooting..

so what is your shooting form? you know your stance with your feet?... side to your target? your holding elbow? are you getting a smooth release?

Just a few questions to ask your self..lI think Bill Hays has a video on this subject.....Best to you & a speedy recovery....~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Stinger, Stinger, Stinger .... That was a very good effort. Do not be so hard on yourself. Just keep shooting ... the secret is practice, practice, and practice.

And now you have learned a valuable lesson. As the Spanish say, a bird in the hand is worth a flying vulture!!!! Never, never, never delete one of your videos ... especially if it is a qualifying score. No matter how much better you think you are going to do, it is what you HAVE done that counts.

I am sure I will have the pleasure of putting in for your badge before much longer.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

You guys are so cool. Thank you.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm sure you will earn several badges before long. I do recall a couple ole Geezers saying if you wore BIB overalls it helped. (-: Have you tried putting a dark spot in the middle of the circle. Good shooting!!!!!!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Tag said:


> Have you tried putting a dark spot in the middle of the circle. Good shooting!!!!!!!


That is an EXCELLENT suggestion. You are not shooting for the circle ... you are shooting for the center of the circle. So put a black dot, or a day-glo sticky tab right in the middle and shoot at that.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Shooting teaches us many life lessons . If it came easy it wouldn't be so rewarding when we do succeed . What appears easy on somebody else's video is the result of persistent intelligent practice . When it comes to shooting as other pursuits , frustration leads to tension which leads to more of the same . The best advice would be . " Don't try so hard . " Keep it fun or it's not worth pursuing .


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Oh it's fun guys...... feeling some pressure. Don't like the camera. All my ego shots, can cuts at 25' set me up! Really the whole thing is fun. The targets, the box, measuring, figuring camera. Lee solved my band problem in a flash. OM is still checking in. I'll certainly try again. 
Didn't do dot, as I didn't see any from others video. I certainly will next time! 
The forum rocks.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

stinger said:


> Oh it's fun guys...... feeling some pressure. Don't like the camera. All my ego shots, can cuts at 25' set me up! Really the whole thing is fun. The targets, the box, measuring, figuring camera. Lee solved my band problem in a flash. OM is still checking in. I'll certainly try again.
> Didn't do dot, as I didn't see any from others video. I certainly will next time!
> The forum rocks.


The only time I have shot for the paper target badges was during a PFS accuracy challenge ... a PFS is not my preferred style of slingshot for accuracy! Anyway, I printed up a bunch of targets with red centers, and that red spot is what I was shooting for.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28976-pfs-accuracy-challenge/page-13#entry386571

If you are like me, you will find it helpful.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Charles said:


> stinger said:
> 
> 
> > Oh it's fun guys...... feeling some pressure. Don't like the camera. All my ego shots, can cuts at 25' set me up! Really the whole thing is fun. The targets, the box, measuring, figuring camera. Lee solved my band problem in a flash. OM is still checking in. I'll certainly try again.Didn't do dot, as I didn't see any from others video. I certainly will next time!The forum rocks.
> ...


 I get it. I completely agree. It will help. I'll show you in a few months Charles!


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Best wishes for a very quick recovery. Then you can kill targets and get all the badges!

One thing that might help during recovery -- spend some meditation time on a regular basis picturing yourself shooting perfectly; each time you are mentally picturing the entire process from stance, putting the ball in the pouch, all the way through the ball's path upon release. Picture not just from your perspective but also a third person perspective behind you, in front of you, and right by your side. Make sure all the little things are perfect each time you picture it in your head.

It might sound silly, but I'll bet once you recover and get back out "on the range" it will help with the little points it can be hard to concentrate on each time you shoot.


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Nobodo said:


> Best wishes for a very quick recovery. Then you can kill targets and get all the badges!
> One thing that might help during recovery -- spend some meditation time on a regular basis picturing yourself shooting perfectly; each time you are mentally picturing the entire process from stance, putting the ball in the pouch, all the way through the ball's path upon release. Picture not just from your perspective but also a third person perspective behind you, in front of you, and right by your side. Make sure all the little things are perfect each time you picture it in your head.
> It might sound silly, but I'll bet once you recover and get back out "on the range" it will help with the little points it can be hard to concentrate on each time you shoot.


cool bud. I'm totally down with that kind of thinking. Good idea.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Rehab? What happened?


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Nobodo said:


> Best wishes for a very quick recovery. Then you can kill targets and get all the badges!
> 
> One thing that might help during recovery -- spend some meditation time on a regular basis picturing yourself shooting perfectly; each time you are mentally picturing the entire process from stance, putting the ball in the pouch, all the way through the ball's path upon release. Picture not just from your perspective but also a third person perspective behind you, in front of you, and right by your side. Make sure all the little things are perfect each time you picture it in your head.
> 
> It might sound silly, but I'll bet once you recover and get back out "on the range" it will help with the little points it can be hard to concentrate on each time you shoot.


Great advice, nobodo.... this would be good for any of us to do , I'd imagine...


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Beanflip said:


> Rehab? What happened?


Rotator cuff surgery. 11mm separation/detachment/tear of superspinatus muscle/tendon group. Out patient, but recovery is a bitch. 
And NO I should probably not still be shooting. But today I get a full tune up, couple two three screws, some mechanical bone abrasion, some arthritis buff, couple litte holes in a really bad tattoo and we rented a lazy boy for a month of recovery! I could not get the warden to go for the lazy boy with the cooler in the arm...... It's cool, one of my boys bought me a bell! Ding ding!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

You sound prepared for it. Don't rush back. Be sure to do all you can to let it heal properly. Best of luck to ya.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

stinger said:


> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> > Rehab? What happened?
> ...


Best of luck with it, my friend ... I wish you a rapid and complete recovery. I tore mine badly years ago when I was out hunting. The lip of a cliff I was on collapsed, and I fell about 20 feet, dislocating my shoulder. I had to reset it myself just in order to be able to walk out of the bush to my truck ... now that was some pain. Had a lot of rehab, etc., but no surgery. Now I am plagued with very bad arthritis in that joint as a result. So, let them fix everything as best they can, and pay complete attention to the rehab, no matter how annoying it may seem. Do not rush and overuse that joint before it is healed.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Hey Stinger!

try not to push yourself too hard!
Just like women pick the content guys
when those feel perfectly fine on
their own, try to be your own best friend,
be nice, and HAVE FUN! Some guy said:

"There's no way to happiness - happiness is the way"

.. And peace is a thrilling and demanding exercise!
- Only "boring" to those that have not yet realized 
that the tracks they follow are their own 

Peace! my friend!

kind regards,

Be


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

That's some really nice grouping all in a line. Paper, to me, is always harder to focus on, but I like the little center dot idea. You'll be there in no time.


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Thank you fellas! I'm home, went great. 3screws total. Otherwise a healthy joint!


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

BeMahoney said:


> Hey Stinger!
> try not to push yourself too hard!
> Just like women pick the content guys
> when those feel perfectly fine on
> ...


 I like your mind Be. Your shooters rule, I'm finding the same is true with you. Good words bud.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Bummed? Naw...of course Shane has jumped on this, great dad he has, great son you have . What's wrong with that? Nothing. Shoot for your own enjoyment, not to impress anyone. Give a dang about how much fun it is, not how much you hit a card or match head. I would never be able to do that either and do I care? Heck no.


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Chuck Daehler said:


> Bummed? Naw...of course Shane has jumped on this, great dad he has, great son you have . What's wrong with that? Nothing. Shoot for your own enjoyment, not to impress anyone. Give a dang about how much fun it is, not how much you hit a card or match head. I would never be able to do that either and do I care? Heck no.


Chuck, Shane is my friend here on the forum (TSM). "My boy" was simply a term of endearment. There are few of you here on the forum who are " my boys". It does read confusing. Thank you none the less for your kind and wise words.

Chuck, this is part of my gang at home.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Hey my friend glad all went well for you....speedy recovery...great children you will be teaching how to shoot as they grow a little more..

great family fun then by every one...oh every one? Hmmm guess you better get the wife in on that as well....as time comes for you too

start shooting again use light bands slowly build your way back up.....So I guess in the mean time you will be on the forum or watching shooting video's

Best to you my friend~~~~~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

stinger said:


> Thank you fellas! I'm home, went great. 3screws total. Otherwise a healthy joint!


Delighted to hear it went well ... now just take it easy and heal.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

i know all about surgery and recovery i had my right shoulder joint replaced just take it real easy and really work at your rehab,and do your best to keep your range of motion up,you will feel much better with the arthritis removal,always do your best to not over strain,light bands is the way to go,and shooting will do good to help with your recovery once you get back to that level,it will help with mobility of the joint and build strength i wish you nothing but the best,be easy on your shoulder but don't baby it,i'm sure you know all that though,i hope your up and back at it quick :wave:


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

stinger said:


> ... this is part of my gang at home.


Those gangs are powerful!  .. and they will let you heal quicker!

that said, a look at this rascal may give you another little boost:









always wears two different socks - ´cause she´s Pippi Langstrumpf..

I mean she IS Pippi Langstrumpf! - little miss dynamite!



kind regards,

Be


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Lol!!!!!!! I bet she has another pair of socks just like those (-: Nothing better than family and friends


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

BeMahoney said:


> stinger said:
> 
> 
> > ... this is part of my gang at home.
> ...


Boost indeed. Thanks Be. Ready for the pool or the range with those goggles on!!!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Yeah, nice gang alright! Having joined only a couple years ago I don't know the friend line up...hehe. With a "gang" like you have there, I'd be a gangstah too! I see two young shooters emerging in a few years.


----------

